# Entrada auxiliar para pequeño amplificador de guitarra (Ruby)



## aldoaxel (Dic 21, 2008)

¿Qué tal? Antes que nada, aprovecho para presentarme. Mi nombre es Aldo Axel Alcántar y vivo en Durango, México, donde estudio Ing. Electrónica. Una de las razones por las que escogí esta carrera es el audio. Toco la guitarra y el bajo y pues para mi es gratificante poder armar mis propios efectos. Sin embargo ahora quiero armar mi primer amplificador para audifonos. Buscando por internet llegué al http://www.runoffgroove.com/ruby.html, pero una característica que me gustaría agregarle es una entrada auxiliar para poder "jamear" junto al iPod o cualquier fuente de audio externa. Un control de tono también estaría bien, pero de este tema ya he visto varias posibilidades, además así suena muy bien.

La pregunta es pues, ¿qué tipo de mixer me recomendarían para un amplificador de este tipo, y en que etapa del circuito lo pondría? Otra duda que me surge es ¿si el iPod es estereo y la guitarra/bajo es mono, tendría que mezclar las 3 señales, y obtener una sola en ambos audifonos? Me gustaría poder conservar los dos canales y que la señal de guitarra se "repartiera" entre ellos, no se si sería posible... además de tener algún tipo de blend o nivel de mix de la señal aux. con la de guitarra. 

En fin, cualquier ayuda y consejo se agradece.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2008)

Mezcladores encuentras varios en el foro.
Como comentario te diría que realices un amplificador distinto al propuesto, ese integrado no se caracteriza por ser muy Hi Fi.
En realidad te recomendaría que busques un muy buen amplificador de auriculares, la actual calidad de los mismos se merece un muy buen amplificador.


----------



## aldoaxel (Dic 21, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta tan rápida.
También había encontrado uno que utiliza un LF353 (o un NE5532 para menor ruido) y un LM386 que parece más apropiado, además tiene controles de tono y brillo, la desventaja es que es relativamente más complicado. Lo que me gustaba del Ruby es la sencillez y los pocos componentes que se necesitan, pero pues tal vez valga la pena armar algo de mayor nivel.

De este estoy hablando.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3765065/Jim-Fiore-The-Pocket-Rockit-Personal-Headphones-Amplifier

Mezcladoras pues si he visto varias, aquí en el foro y en otros lados, con OpAmps y con Fet's pero lo que no se especificamente es como "adecuarlas" al amplificador, en que etapa hacer la mezclas, etc. Otra duda es por ejemplo, si el iPod ya ofrece una salida adecuada para audifonos, al momento de amplificarla y meterla a los audifonos, me supongo que va a saturar, entonces debo de mezclar la salida del iPod (2 canales) con y la de la guitarra ya amplificada (1 canal), tratando de conservar los dos canales. 

PD. El Ruby tiene cierta fama entre los DIYeros.. ahora entiendo porque.
YouTube - Ruby AMP & Deluxe  Strat Player & RP-80


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 21, 2008)

Hola.
Una forma de mezclar la guitarra con el iPod.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## aldoaxel (Dic 21, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Una forma de mezclar la guitarra con el iPod.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Muchas gracias, lo acabo de probar y funciona bien, solo que se satura un poco el iPod y tiene poco volumen, supongo que es cuestión de jugar con los valores de las resistencias y el capacitor.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Podrías reemplazar la resistencia de 10K que se conecta a GND por un potenciómetro con el cual controlas el volumen del IPod


----------



## deatheyes (Mar 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mezcladores encuentras varios en el foro.
> Como comentario te diría que realices un amplificador distinto al propuesto, ese integrado no se caracteriza por ser muy Hi Fi.
> En realidad te recomendaría que busques un muy buen amplificador de auriculares, la actual calidad de los mismos se merece un muy buen amplificador.



HOla fogonazo, si tengo un parlante de 3w y 8ohm, funcionaria con ruby? tengo entendido q ruby aporta aproximadamente 1w, entonces tengo que hacer unas modificaciones?

mucha gracias


----------



## rash (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola, tengo este diseño que me parece muy interesante, biene con control de tonos e implementa un efecto para simular la guitarra en estéreo...saludos

PD.- si lo pruebas cuéntanos como suena, cuando tenga tiempo quiero montarlo...

...saludos


----------



## chacarock (Nov 19, 2013)

la idea creo que era adaptarle a un mini amplificador de guitarra una entrada auxiliar para tocar con alguna pista tirada desde un  celu o algo por el estilo, pro mi parte encontre esta version, difiere en que la entrada esta despues del pote de volumen y no antes como el de elafisionado, que ventajas tendria una u otra forma de conectar el aux? saludos







voy a probar esta y aviso, tengo la referencia de que la anterior distorcionaba, este creo que decian que se atenuaba un poco la señal de aux y recomendaban  y  cambiar las resistencias por 10k
estaba en freetompboxes. pero no encuentro el post

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bueno, funciona, pero no como quiciera, cambie las resistencias  de la entrada por dos de 10k y satura mucho la entrada de aux, se lo puede controlar con el volumen del reproductor pero el otro problema es que me baja la ganancia de la guitarra, a cero casi, y puse una pista de acompañamiento para un rock bien  pesadito y se me fue el overdrive, vuelve cuando deconecto la ficha de aux, por que sera, que mod podria hacer, me recomiendan cambiar la coneccion a la posteada mas arriba?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

probado el mod de elafisionado, tampoco convence, la guitarra se torna muy estridente solo en la nota sol, es extraño,  quizas ese capacitor de 1uf. lo del volumen no seria problema porque se manejaria del celular, no se que hacer, 

bueno esperare opiniones y sugerencias, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 20, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion de un amplificador de audifonos para guitarra saludos


----------

